# So, HOW to put down insulation in the attic?



## SarahTZ (Mar 5, 2007)

I saw an earlier chat with nick13 asking questions about ice on the roof. I dont have ice on my roof, but there are a couple really large icecicles haning off the roof, is this because snow melts on the roof and then forms ice, and does that mean its because its been ALOT warmer than it was here in Minnesota, or is that because I have a heat insulation problem? If so, I know when we bought the house our home inspector said we should put down insulation in the attic spaces. Will this do the trick? Also, he said all we had to do was essentially just lay it down in all spaces of the attic, is that correct?
I know those are a lot of questions, I'd really appreciate the help. Thanks!!:no:
SarahTZ


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How much insulation do you have in the attic currently? (6,9,12 inches...)
Do you have newer electrical wiring?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.owenscorning.com/around/insulation/project/addinsultoattic.asp


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Spray it in.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

If you have the DIY touch, you can buy the cellulose from your local box store and they will "loan" you a machine to "blow" it in....2 people required...walkie talkies are handy, and dust masks are neccessary.

Cellulose beats fiberglass for insulation because as it settles, it becomes tighter....and has a higher "R" value...less expensive also, and it is a totally recycled material. Adding 8 inches in your attic can increse the R value by 30, and you will notice significant savings on utilities and your home will be a lot more comfortable.

If you chooce to have it installed, expect to pay up to a $1 a sq/ft to have it blown in.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Isn't the R value of fiberglass and cellulose identical, inch for inch? 

SPF closed cell is double. You can ususally achieve total payback in 6-8years in the walls, and 3-4 years in the ceiling, depending on how much you have now. As therm price increases, the savings grow.


----------



## SarahTZ (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info, in our attic area, where there is just extra crawl space there is practically no insulation at all, and I would say our electrical wiring is not new.

I appreciate everyone's tips, BTW!:thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

AaronB said:


> Isn't the R value of fiberglass and cellulose identical, inch for inch?
> 
> SPF closed cell is double. You can ususally achieve total payback in 6-8years in the walls, and 3-4 years in the ceiling, depending on how much you have now. As therm price increases, the savings grow.


 
Fiberglass is claimed to be the same....but testing shows without a vapor barrier of some sort, it falls short. Where cellulose gains is that it is "tighter" and thus has a real value....

I agree the expanding foams, either closed cell or open cell will be the wave of the future...around here, the installed cost is $1.50 a sq/ft for 3 inches...or R20 value.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If youre using foamer, you better find out if he's using an open cell or closed cell. Closed cell foams will be r 6.5 per inch, and cost about 50 cents a boardfoot for the materials. One square foot at 3 inches (aged r value of 19.5) costs more in material than that. Those prices do not really fluctuate regionally. 

3 inches of open cell will give you R 9.3 with the additional benefit of an air seal. This could be done for about 1.50 in a 2x4 studwall, but would be pretty much a filled cavity of 3 5/8" R 11.5-ish.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I am only quoting what I have heard...and the debate rages on...like the bd/ft pricing....

I talked to a rep about buying the equipment, but I am really gun shy with the 28k investment....we have a sideline business with cellulose already....

I have heard the pros and cons of open vs. closed cell...and don't have a real opinion, since I have not used either yet. I do know that material costs vary widely, from what little research I have done.....which of course, will affect price.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

joasis said:


> I agree the expanding foams, either closed cell or open cell will be the wave of the future...around here, the installed cost is $1.50 a sq/ft for 3 inches...or R20 value.


I agree, it is a great insulater....as the prices drop, it will grow in use....I recommend it to customers on new construction projects.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

SarahTZ said:


> ... and I would say our electrical wiring is not new.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's tips, BTW!:thumbsup:


If the wiring is the old knob and tube then you cannot cover the wiring with insulation. This type of wiring needs to have "open" space around it to keep from over heating.

Newer wiring can have insulation cover it.


----------

